# Id My Cories!!



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought 5 more "pygmaeus" cories from the lfs. They came in under the name, Nemus cories, and after a couple googles and other searches, even on planetcatfish, I can't find anything about nemus cories. 

Based on the pics I saw on planet catfish, they really don't look like pygmaeus, and more like bilineatus cories, but I"m not sure.

they swim in schools, all over the tank, alot like pygmaeus. they also hang with my old pygmaeus, who happens to look alot like the new ones as well.

So, are they pygmaeus, bilineatus, or something completely different?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

are they Juli cories?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

no...I doubt thet are julies...if I remember correctly, julis have black bars, and are more horizontal.

whatever they are, i think I"m gonna have to get more...they're so cute in there little school...lol but first I have to get rid of the harlies...until I can upgrade.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

They are Cute Cories, you can't disagree with that. We have two kind of like that, which are Spotted Cories.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

regardless they are, buy like 30 more


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I"m buying 2-3 more saturday when my mom is at the jonas brothers concert with my sister...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=621
^^
Maybe they are those?

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=283
^^
deffaintly not pygmaeus

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=919
^^
bilineatus


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

After reading about the nanus, I don't believe that that is what they are, because it says they are only known from 10 collected specimens.

I do believe that they are bilineatus, because when I was looking at the pics of my fish compared to the ones on planet catfish, they look almost identicle. They have 3 horizontal black stripes, just like the ones in the pics, they also have sort of a scribbles pattern on their heads.

So, I do believe that I just have young bilineatus cories. The largest one in the tank was prolly 3/4 an inch long, the smallest, about a half an inch.

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Are their stripes gold like the bilineatus? They look a little like they are in the pictures you posted, but I found myself attempting to see another view. You know, moving my head around as if that would enable me to see something else LOL. I always feel really intelligent when I do that


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

yes...the colors match almost exactly.

that makes me feel special too


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Hard to tell but those look like mine. False Julii cories.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

To me they look like pygmy cories.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> To me they look like pygmy cories.


we are trying to find out WHAT kind of pygmy cories they are, as there are several species

btw, Nanus are bred in captivity, so you could have them. i see them on several order lists


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

oh...okay...lol

I joined planetcatfish and posted pics there...They said that they are deffaintly not pygmaeus, but some kind of elegant/bilineatus/nanus species...still no word on deffaintly what they are yet tho 

I bought 2 more today....I'm taking the harlies in tomorrow...and hopefully getting a 20 long within the next few weeks if I can talk mom into it...lol


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

look like a nanus species ive seen but i cant remember what it is called

nice clear crisp photos though well done

-olie


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this what yours looks like?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Kinda...they're more gold, and the horizontal lines are more pronounced. There is less "scribbling" as well...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

They aren't Julies.....or false julies, so stop guessing those, people.  And they aren't Corydoras pygmaeus aka Pygmy Cories.

I agree on the Bilineatus or Nanus. To me, they look more like Nanus, but that's just from the colors in your pics and the colors on the PlanetCatfish pics....and the markings on the heads look more like Nanus to me than Bilineatus. 

And since they came in as Nemus (where did that come from?)  I'm gonna lean towards Nanus. But, the two look very similar.

Can you post some bigger pics, Andrew?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll try later today...I was thinking nanus too, only because of nemus...lol

it is tons of fun to say...nemus...lol

either way, they are all doing wonderfully, and are the cutest fish ever


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Aww, I'm glad they are doing great! I have seen the Nanus for sale somewhere on the net and wanted some! They are adorable. Take lots of pics of them (not just for ID'ing).  Share the Cory love.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, they aren't any species of Pygmy/Dwarf cory, nor are they C julii (note double 'i') or C. trilineatus.

I have C. bilineatus, which are commonly known as San Juan Cories, and they look similar to those. Members of the elegans group (bilineatus, nanus, ect.) can be extremely hard to tell apart though. 

Anyways, nice find and hope they do well!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I know there not any kind of dwarf, or juliis....I'm 99.9% positive that they are from the elegans group(bilineatus, nanus, etc.)

These stupid things are soo hard to ID....I just had to go and buy the ones that look identicle to eachother...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I"m 99.9% sure that there bilineatus/nanus, etc. I know there not dwarfs, or juliis...we've had juliis at the lfs, and they look nothing like them, the color is all wrong, as is the design.

naturally, I buy the ones where there are 3 species that all look almost identicle to eachother...lol

I have more pics...I just need to post them...lol


----------

